# Oregon road trip in early June



## dreamin (Apr 29, 2019)

I am planning a last-minute 8 day road trip from Kelowna, BC to Oregon with my 2 sisters.  So far I have reserved 2 nights at Embarcadero in Newport and 3 nights in Sunriver because I had VI points that were expiring.  We had considered 1 night in Seattle or Portland (for the Rose Festival) but downtown hotel prices are just too expensive.  Today $1 USD is costing us $1.36 CAD so this has a huge impact on our budget! Can you recommend any suburbs of these cities where we could use public transit to get to the tourist attractions?  Or we could avoid both cities and stay somewhere along the coast preferably south of Seattle.  From Sunriver we plan to head north to the Hood River area for 1-2 nights and need recommendations here as well.  Timberline Lodge has been recommended in another thread but at $360 a night it is not an affordable option for us.  We plan to return to Kelowna via US-97 N and would like feedback on travelling this route. I have never visited Oregon or Washington but have researched both states tourism sites and could use some help with trip planning.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2019)

Look closely at the map. There aren’t any suburbs around Seattle I’d consider staying in, just to use public transit to get to town. You’re better off driving into the city, seeing what you’d like, and then leaving town. Traffic can be heavy, depending on day and time.

Newport is on the Central Oregon Coast. Cutting over to the coast near Cannon Beach and driving down the coast is more scenic.

Sunriver is inland, near Redmond, right? Highway 20 will get you there from Newport pretty easily.

Highway 97 north will be a good direct route back toward Kelowna. Lots of options.

What sort of things do you want to see?

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 29, 2019)

How about Ocean Shores WA w VI?

Or staying near the airport in Seattle.  Hotel prices are better than downtown (but still not cheap) and light rail goes downtown from the airport.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 29, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> How about Ocean Shores WA w VI?
> 
> Or staying near the airport in Seattle.  Hotel prices are better than downtown (but still not cheap) and light rail goes downtown from the airport.


Staying at a hotel in SeaTac or Tukwila is a good option.  Pick a hotel that has an airport shuttle so that you can use the shuttle to get to light rail.  

Lots of people do this.  One time I returned from a trip in the afternoon, on a day when the Blue Jays were playing the Mariners.  I got on the light rail to head home, and most of the people riding in my car turned out to be Canadians who were on their way to the ball park, and were staying at airport area hotels.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 29, 2019)

Worldmark has many Resorts in Washingtin and Oregon along the ocean.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 29, 2019)

The Oregon coast is beautiful and the Worldmark resorts are right on the coast.  It is a beautiful coast and do not forget to visit Florence too.  It has beautiful dunes, beaches and 17 lakes.  We even hiked to a waterfall but I do not remember the name anymore.  You could easily spend several days here but they have no timeshares.  That is a real pity.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 29, 2019)

What part of June?  
With only 8 days and with that much driving, you will only be able to do a brief survey.  What tourist attractions do you want to see in Seattle or Portland?  You won't have time to do very much so you need to be strategic about it.  Staying at the airport at either location and taking light rail into town is your best bet if there are things you really want to see.  Otherwise, skip it and focus on other spots.  

You could drive in one day down to the SW WA Coast; Long Beach area.  This is the less expensive area along the coast so might be a good budget fit and staging area for the rest of your trip down the coast.  From there head down the coast to Newport with time to stop along the way.  2 nights at Embarcadero, then up to Sunriver.  Highway 20 will get you there, but if the McKenzie Pass highway is open (the pass closes due to snow in the winter), it is spectacular scenery especially early in the season when there is still lots of snow around.  
Next is 3 nights at Sunriver.  Depending on when in June, if the Cascade Lakes road is open, driving that is a must do even if you don't get out and hike.  
Highway 97 all the way north is a very pretty option and a very good road.  I usually choose that route over I-5 when heading down to Central Oregon to avoid the traffic headaches in from Seattle south to Portland.  At this point, you only have 1 more night and staying around Mt Hood is probably too far south.   However, you could take Highway 26 from Madras up to Government Camp and pop up to Timberline and tour the lodge (it's worth at least a walk through), then head north on Highway 35 to Hood River where the wind surfers are fun to watch.  Take I-84 east a bit and then north on 97 again.  Spend the night in Hood River or The Dalles, or just spend the afternoon/evening there and then drive another hour up to Goldendale.  It's out of the tourist area and there's not much there (except a great view of Mt Adams) but there are motels there and it might be a good budget friendly option for you.  

There are lots of WM along the coast, but availability for this June are very hit and miss.  I sent you a pm.
Sue


----------



## Laurie (Apr 30, 2019)

Couple of sightseeing ideas: Crater Lake is within reach from Sunriver for one of your full days there, it's a small park and you can drive around it in less than a day, if it's completely open by early June. Yes, it's spectacular.

The other often-overlooked incredibly gorgeous spot, and off most tourist itineraries, is John Day Fossil Beds National Monument, especially Painted Hills section (there are 3 sections, 2 were very worth it IMO, one less so). This is a small area with short walks -- google John Day Painted Hills for some images, see if it appeals. We spent a couple of nights nearby so we could visit all 3 sections, and lodging was pretty inexpensive.

I don't know that you have enough days for all this, but I was glad we added a few days to our timeshare stays to include both of the above. Oregon has so much variety in scenery, it's quite amazing.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 30, 2019)

Lots of driving! I would suggest first two nights in a hotel in Sea-Tac for with a shuttle to light rail. Or decide what you want to see in Seattle and do that, then drive to hotel in Sea-Tac. That would be a long day though. I would skip Portland (even though I love it), I don't think you have enough time for it, especially with Rose Festival Crowds.

Head down I-5 to Longview, cross the bridge over to Oregon and head to Astoria and the Oregon coast. Astoria is an interesting old town with lots of Victorian buildings and homes built on the waterfront near the mouth of the Columbia River. Lots of brew pubs with a couple built on piers over the water with beautiful views. One even has a large plexi-glass hole in the floor where you can see the sea lions resting on the pier supports underneath.

Then down highway 101, which is an incredibly scenic drive and stay somewhere along the way there to Newport. I suggest staying in Tillamook which is inland, and might be more budget friendly if you are just looking for a clean place to stay on the way to Newport.  Take your time and stop at all the view points and state parks, poke around in the little towns along the way. Ecola State Park in Cannon Beach is lovely, but can be really crowded in the summer and trying to park is a challenge.

Or drive straight down I-5 into Oregon and cut over at Albany and head straight to Newport. Suggest Local Ocean Seafood for a meal. If you like seafood, it does not get better than this.

Take highway 20 over the Cascades to Bend/Sunriver. Sunriver is about 17 miles south of Bend and is it's own little contained resort community. It can get very crowded during the weekends  Lots to do there, depending on what you like to do. Good hiking for all levels of fitness, shopping etc.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 6, 2019)

Hi Betty
   I would go with sun starved Gayle's ideas.  We don't like rushing through places and I think Seattle would be better on a two-day option since the traffic in and out of Seattle and Portland is so time-consuming.  My favorite places anywhere (except for a few favored timeshare places in Mexico and Hawaii)  are the Pike Place Market in downtown Seattle and riding a Washington State ferry. Walking along the Seattle waterfront (some ferries leave from there) is the other favored activity.
  They you would have another day to go somewhere else or take off for the south. We love Ocean Shores or Long Beach but they are a little out of the way since driving 101 is very slow - although you might stay one night  even long the way to Newport  (Ocean Shores is 3 hours from south Seattle and Newport is 6 hours if you go through Portland.) However, the Longview-Astoria option is better in my opinion - avoiding the Portland traffic.

Be aware that from 6-10 a.m. and 2-6 p.m or even 7 p.m are rush hours  in Seattle and we have one of the highest per capita traffic jams in the country.  (Mike and Edie won't drive  through Seattle again when coming from BC to CA!)


----------



## dreamin (May 7, 2019)

I appreciate all the information and advice as it has made it easier to decide on a route for our road trip (1300 miles, 10 days) starting the 2nd week of June.  I should have added that we are 3 sisters, age 66 to 73, who are healthy and active.  Our interests are moderate hiking (max 2 hours), biking, long walks, sightseeing and shopping.  We like timeshares because we do most of our own cooking and enjoy dinner with a bottle of local wine.  We pack a picnic lunch when we do day trips, preferring to enjoy the scenery than the inside of a restaurant.  Two of us live in Winnipeg, central Canada, and have driven to California and Florida so we are used to long drives.  My biggest concern is the I-5 around Seattle because of traffic (speed and congestion).  So we have decided to avoid the cities of Seattle and Portland, although I especially would have enjoyed the rose festival and gardens.  Cost of accommodation in the cities was another factor.  I have VI and RCI Points but there is no availability in WA or OR so I have booked some hotel nights.  Here is the itinerary I have come up with and have listed possible activities realizing we may not be able to do it all.  Comments or suggestions welcomed!

Day 1 - Vancouver to Seaside, OR (1 night hotel)
            * stop at Mount St. Helens Visitor Centre if possible

Day 2 & 3 - Seaside to Newport (2 nights timeshare)
            * Ecola State Park, Cannon Beach
            * Yaquina Head Natural Area, Lighthouse & Bridge
            * Devils Punchbowl State Natural Area
            * Nye Beach
            * Cape Foulweather

Day 4, 5 & 6 - Newport to Sunriver (3 nights timeshare)
            * Crater Lake National Park
            * John Day Fossil Beds National Monument
            * Oregon Observatory
            * High Desert Museum

Day 7 - Sunriver to The Dalles (1 night hotel)
            * Timberline Lodge
            * Hood River surfers
            * Fruit Loop
            * Multnomah Falls

Day 8 - The Dalles to Oliver, BC (1 night hotel)

Day 9 - Oliver to Kelowna (1 night hotel)
            * vineyard tours

Day 10 - Flight from Kelowna to Winnipeg


----------



## geist1223 (May 7, 2019)

You must love long distance driving. To go from Vancouver BC to Seaside with stops will be a very  long day. As will Newport to Sunriver via Crator Lake. This leg mainly involve 2 lane State Highways. This leg is bout 8 hours of driving assuming no stops or delays. For this leg I would just go from Newport to Crator Lake in one day. Enjoy.


----------



## Tahiya (May 7, 2019)

As others have said, this is a lot of driving. However the views will be good. 

Although you mostly eat in, when staying in Newport, try Local Ocean for lunch or dinner. It's our favorite seafood restaurant on the coast.  It's not the kind of place where they over batter everything. In fact you won't find much on the menu that is battered and fried. The Newport Aquarium doesn't compete with the one in Monterey California, but it's still pretty good.

If you go to Nye Beach, check out the Sylvia Beach Hotel lobby.  It's been a while since I stayed there, but the lobby had some funky historical information and quirky items for sale. Another town on your route that has good shopping is Manzanita. They have a number of women's clothing boutiques. My book group has gone there for years, and we spend a day checking out the boutiques. (We're mostly women in your same age group.)


----------



## ronandjoan (May 7, 2019)

Sounds good!

Depending upon when you leave the second week of June, we may meet up as we’ll be in Newport June 14-21 at Schooner Landing ( an exchange from Platinum Interchange.)


----------



## dreamin (May 7, 2019)

Day 1 is 355 miles which seems doable to me but obviously I'm missing something having never driven this route before.  I will reconsider my plan as we had intended to stay in Vancouver on the day we arrive  but maybe we should head south to somewhere in WA to reduce the drive the following day.  Day 4 is a direct drive from Newport to Sunriver (193 miles) possibly via McKenzie Pass highway if it is open.  Crater Lake, etc. were listed as possible day trips as we are staying 3 nights in Sunriver.  Local Ocean was also recommended by sun starved Gayle so we will definitely try that restaurant in Newport.  I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## geist1223 (May 7, 2019)

The border crossing is very hit and miss. We have zipped througn in under 30 minutes and we have waited in line for up to two hours. Crossing into Canada always seems faster than crossing into the USA.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 7, 2019)

My comments and suggestions are below in RED.

Day 1 - Vancouver to Seaside, OR (1 night hotel)

* stop at Mount St. Helens Visitor Centre if possible

Take Ronandjoan's advice and avoid Seattle rush hour traffic at all costs. Starting north in Everett till you get through Joint Base Fort Lewis-McCord, sometimes even through Olympia. Traffic is horrible. 
Maybe overnight in Blaine, WA so you will not have to go through customs in AM ? Do you have access to Worldmark points? There are two Worldmarks there. 
The Mt. St. Helens visitor center is at least an hour's drive off I-5 one way. Not sure you will have time for this.


Day 2 & 3 - Seaside to Newport (2 nights timeshare)
* Ecola State Park, Cannon Beach

As you are driving down the coast, Highway 101 goes inland at Tillamook. I would suggest taking the road to Cape Meares (Bay Ocean Road NW) stop at the lighthouse and continuing along the coast through the little towns Oceanside, Netarts and Pacific City. 
If you have the time and inclination stop at The Pelican Brewing in Pacific City and have refreshments. You can sit outside if it is sunny and not windy and the view from the patio there cannot be beat. I would skip this if you cannot eat outside.
You will rejoin 101 a short ways after that.

As you head south to Newport.....We have never had a bad meal at Blackfish Cafe in Lincoln City. Also recommend Tidal Raves In Depoe Bay. We have seen whale spouts while seated eating dinner there.

Also, closer to Newport, take the appx 10 mile Otter Crest loop off 101. That will take you to The Devil Punch Bowl. We like to stop at  Otter Crest State Park as the Beach there is a Marine Preserve and they have great tide pools. We always see seals there. There is also a Mo's there. They are famous for their clam chowder.

* Yaquina Head Natural Area, Lighthouse & Bridge
* Devils Punchbowl State Natural Area
* Nye Beach
* Cape Foulweather
Consider The Oregon Coast Aquarium in Newport, it is worth the price of admission.

Day 4, 5 & 6 - Newport to Sunriver (3 nights timeshare)

* Crater Lake National Park
Check to make sure it is open, from their website: the North Entrance and West Rim Drive *can open* as early as mid-May or as late as the end of June. The East Rim Drive fully opens sometime between mid-June and late July. In 2019, the park's *roads will* probably *open* later than usual. (4 days ago)

* John Day Fossil Beds National Monument
I agree, these are stunning, but is about a 250 RT from Sunriver. There is so much to do right in the area, I do not think I would do a day trip there. Sunriver has miles of flat paved biking trails, cute shops and good hikes in the Deschutes National forest. Go onto Bend and walk around, Drake Park has a lovely walkway around the lake. Hike the Pilot Butte trail for a beautiful view. (Two miles, rated easy-moderate)
* Oregon Observatory
* High Desert Museum
Well worth the admission. This alone could take several hours. I would add Newberry Volcanic National Monument and perhaps the Lava Cast Forest into this mix. The Cascades Scenic Highway is a beautiful drive to do also.

Day 7 - Sunriver to The Dalles (1 night hotel)
* Timberline Lodge
Yes, Timberline is worth the detour. I would then track-back and head down to Hood River on 35.
* Hood River surfers
Lots of good places to eat, with views of the river to see surfers/kite boarders. We like Three Rivers Grill and Full Sail Ale. There is a new place right on the river, Solstice Wood Fire Cafe & Bar that people seem to like a lot.
* Fruit Loop
The fruit loop is beautiful when the tress are in bloom or the fruit is ready for harvesting. I think you will miss both. You will be on a part of it on 35 on your way to Hood River through Parkdale
* Multnomah Falls
You would have to backtrack quite a bit to get here. Not sure I would do that.

Day 8 - The Dalles to Oliver, BC (1 night hotel)

Not terribly familiar with this section, and will let others comment on this part.

Day 9 - Oliver to Kelowna (1 night hotel)

* vineyard tours

Day 10 - Flight from Kelowna to Winnipeg


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2019)

On your first day, give this option a bit of thought:

As you're coming down I-5 from Bellingham, take Exit 230 West, and follow the signs on Highway 20 for Whidbey Island.  Catch the ferry from Coupeville to Port Townsend, (it's only a 30-minute ride - look at https://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/ for sailing times, and so you can decide whether to make a reservation,  you might need one.) Then drive south toward Bremerton, and on 101 then to catch I-5 again at Olympia.  You will save a ton of time, and you can bypass all the Everett, Seattle, and (northbound) Tacoma traffic.  Continue down I-5 and decide if you want to drive up the highway to the Mt. St. Helens Visitor's Center.  That's the Castle Rock exit.  After that, make your way to Seaside by whatever means you'd like, but one suggestion is to cut west on Highway 4 at Longview, and drive across the Astoria Bridge.  You can completely bypass Portland traffic that way.  And Seaside is only a half hour south of Astoria.

You can cut off a LOT of city traffic delays this way, and see some amazing scenery.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (May 7, 2019)

dreamin said:


> Day 1 - Vancouver to Seaside, OR (1 night hotel)
> * stop at Mount St. Helens Visitor Centre if possible
> 
> Day 2 & 3 - Seaside to Newport (2 nights timeshare)
> ...



I've done all of this multiple times in many variations.  Here are some comments:
First of all your dates are important.  Looks like roughly June 9-19 give or take a day.  That is the perfect time to see Mt St Helens before all the snow is gone and while the wild flowers are still blooming.  On the other hand, Crater Lake may be still snowed in.  You would need the north entrance to be open and that doesn't happen until sometime in mid-June or later, especially this year.  Their snow plows all broke down last winter and while they have one working now, it's still working to catch up.  In addition, they got way more snow than normal.   If Crater Lake is a priority, call ahead first to make sure the north entrance is open.  The road around the rim will not be open then so even if the north entrance is open, you would be limited to driving the west side and hoping that enough snow has melted to see over the walls of snow; again, ask before driving down.  The south entrance is always open but is a good 3+ hour drive each way from Sunriver.  
Sunriver is in a gorgeous area and I suggest you focus on that area versus driving multiple hours elsewhere.  With only a couple of days there, you just don't have enough time to see everything.  Plan on a return trip.  John Day painted hills area is beautiful, but I'd save it for another trip when you have more time.  It's a 2 hour drive each way from Sunriver.  Focus instead on the mountains out the back door of Sunriver.  
The Three Sisters Wilderness is out the back door of Sunriver.  The Cascade Lakes highway should be top of your list to at least drive, but there are tons of trails all along for some easy hikes if enough snow has melted. Even if there is still snow around, the views are spectacular.  
https://www.visitbend.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/cascade-lakes-byway-map.pdf. 
https://www.visitbend.com/points-interest/cascade-lakes-national-scenic-byway/
Bordering Sunriver to the north is Lava Lands National Monument (now part of Newberry Crater NM).  The top of Lava Butte has one of the best views around.  There is a visitor center and some easy trails through the lava flows as well for both interesting geology and spectacular views.  
Tumalo Falls is a nice short hike west of Bend; probably less than an hour from Sunriver.  Further west is the town of Sisters which is a nice little town for shops and restaurants and scenery.   
McKenzie Pass and other areas north of the Three Sisters may not be open; typically it opens the 3rd Monday in June.  So another reason to come back for a fall trip perhaps?  
In Sunriver itself, the bike path is extensive and scenic.   Walk or bike the section along the river from The Pines; head left down to the river and then back up the hill to the Lodge for a nice couple hour walk.  Bikes come with a stay at The Pines so if you decide to hit the bike trail, make sure to pick up a map; it can be pretty confusing if you venture out into the other areas.   The walk goes by the nature center which has the observatory in it.  If you go for the programs at night, parking can be an issue so some flashlights will come in handy if you have to walk up the road or decide to walk over along the bike path.  
For good hike information in Oregon, I like:  https://www.oregonhikers.org/field_guide/Main_Page. choose your difficulty level and location.  

From Vancouver to Seaside is doable in a day.  However, the side trip to St Helens and back makes it too long to do much besides drive.  Consider instead staying overnight in Castle Rock along I-5 north of Longview.  That would give you time to drive up to St Helens to Johnston Ridge Observatory.  Watch the film and then walk the Boundary trail from the visitor center out about a mile or less; the views are from the beginning so go as far as you want.  Then head back down to the freeway where you will find plenty of motel choices.  The next day, it's a short distance south to Longview where you should take the bridge over the Columbia to Highway 30 down to Astoria and then down Highway 101 to Newport.  Driving time is about 4.5 hours which should give you time for stops along the way.   Along the way:  Ecola State Park is nice but I suggest you look at Hug Point or Short Sands beach as similar but easier to get to side trips on your drive down the coast.  If you want to walk the beach at Cannon Beach, park at Tolovana at the south end of Cannon Beach and walk from there; easier parking and access to the beach.  
At Newport, you only have one day so it's difficult to choose.  Cape Foulweather and Devil's punchbowl have names that sound better than the reality.  Skip them.  Yaquina head is great as well but my favorite spot is half an hour south at Yachats (pronounce Ya hots).   Smelt Sands State Park is a small parking area with access to the 804 trail that runs along the top of the bluffs.  It's a volcanic rock bluff with surge channels and waves crashing up high; really spectacular.  Just south is Cape Perpetua with more trails along the bluffs.  For a walk on a sandy beach, Beverly Beach north of Newport is nice.  

You will want to come back.  April or May for the ocean or eastern Oregon and fall for the mountains.  Too many things to see and not enough time.

Sue


----------



## sue1947 (May 7, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> My comments and suggestions are below in RED.
> 
> Day 2 & 3 - Seaside to Newport (2 nights timeshare)
> * Ecola State Park, Cannon Beach
> ...



The 3 Capes loop from north to south has been closed due to a landslides for several years now.  The closure is just north of Cape Meares so you can no longer get there from Bay Ocean Road.  To get to Cape Meares now is from the south from Cape Lookout.  Probably too far out of your way.  
Sue


----------



## Laurie (May 7, 2019)

I agree you would ideally have more time!  So many beautiful sights to see, a month wouldn't be enough.

Painted Hills, John Day - could this work on your way back north from Sunriver, to avoid a RT?  I haven't examined your itinerary closely enough to know whether that would mean missing something else more important to you.

Sometimes we do a lot of driving to see sights that are so iconic or so breathtaking, we think it's worth it. Multnomah could be one of those. We don't always assume we'll ever be back, though there's value in optimism!


----------



## magmue (May 8, 2019)

If you can fit it in between the Dalles, and Oliver BC, consider Maryhill Museum on the Washington side of the Columbia Gorge, about 26 miles from the Dalles.
Outside, a full scale replica of Stonehenge. Inside, Rodin sculptures, and a rotating portion of Theatre de la Mode, 1/3 size French Haute Couture fashions with period appropriate sets - they toured Europe and the US 1945-1946, and then disappeared before being resurrected at Maryhill some years later. If you or your sisters are at all interested in fashion, it's a don't miss. Plus Stonehenge.


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2019)

dreamin said:


> We plan to return to Kelowna via US-97 N and would like feedback on travelling this route. I have never visited Oregon or Washington but have researched both states tourism sites and could use some help with trip planning.



We drive US 97 quite a bit. It is a long and in places a very scenic route. If you are driving through to Kelowna from Sun River maybe Leavenworth WA or Lake Chelan would be a good stop over. My wife and all of the women in my family love Leavenworth and everyone likes Lake Chelan. 

Bill


----------



## dreamin (May 11, 2019)

Thank you for all the time and consideration you've given to my plans.  I used Trip Advisors Top Ten things to see and do in Central Oregon but I like many of your suggestions and have revised the game plan.  I especially liked Dave's recommendation to take the ferry in order to avoid Seattle traffic.  The Mount St. Helens Visitor Centre I was planning to see is at Castle Rock just 5 miles off of I-5, not the Johnston Ridge Observatory which is an extra 50 miles.  I'm the only driver so if I'm finding the driving too stressful and exhausting we might just relax when we get to Sunriver and do local activities as recommended by Sue.  Easyrider, we were planning to drive from Sunriver to the Dalles, overnighting there, and then driving to Oliver the next day.  I own with VI so it's good to know about Leavenworth for a future, shorter trip from BC.  So much to see and do...so little time!


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2019)

As you're transiting on Hwy 20 down to Whidbey Island, take a few minutes to stop at the Deception Pass Bridge.  It's a pretty amazing view, and worth the (free) stop. There are two bridges, one after the other, and there is parking on the right before the first one, on the left between the two, and on the right after the second one.  That last parking lot has restrooms.  Great historical website: https://whidbeycamanoislands.com/history-of-deception-pass-bridge/

If it's a sunny day, the ride on the Port Townsend ferry is a great "mini-cruise" experience. 

Enjoy the drive.  It's gorgeous at this time of year.  And plan to be back - you're going to find things you'll want to come and see again, when you have more time.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (May 11, 2019)

dreamin said:


> Thank you for all the time and consideration you've given to my plans.  I used Trip Advisors Top Ten things to see and do in Central Oregon but I like many of your suggestions and have revised the game plan.  I especially liked Dave's recommendation to take the ferry in order to avoid Seattle traffic.  The Mount St. Helens Visitor Centre I was planning to see is at Castle Rock just 5 miles off of I-5, not the Johnston Ridge Observatory which is an extra 50 miles.  I'm the only driver so if I'm finding the driving too stressful and exhausting we might just relax when we get to Sunriver and do local activities as recommended by Sue.  Easyrider, we were planning to drive from Sunriver to the Dalles, overnighting there, and then driving to Oliver the next day.  I own with VI so it's good to know about Leavenworth for a future, shorter trip from BC.  So much to see and do...so little time!



The St Helens visitor Center closest to I-5 isn't much.  It was the first one opened after the blast as a chamber of commerce effort.  There's an entrance fee and you won't see much.  The best visitor center is Johnston Ridge which is right on the edge looking at the Mountain and the blast zone for full impact.  The movie is a must do as is the hike.  The other Visitor center further down the road is the Forest Learning Center which is ok and second choice and I wouldn't bother with the one down by the freeway.  I'd save Mt St Helens for another trip. In fact, June is a great time for both Leavenworth and St Helens so maybe that is next year's trip?   There's a whole 'nother thread on that one.  The road over Chinook Pass (west of Yakima) and then through the south end of Mt Rainier NP usually open by Memorial Day.  In early June, there will still be lots of snow, but the scenery is spectacular.  Stay in Packwood or Randle on Highway 12 for both parks.  



DaveNW said:


> As you're transiting on Hwy 20 down to Whidbey Island, take a few minutes to stop at the Deception Pass Bridge.  It's a pretty amazing view, and worth the (free) stop. There are two bridges, one after the other, and there is parking on the right before the first one, on the left between the two, and on the right after the second one.  That last parking lot has restrooms.  Great historical website: https://whidbeycamanoislands.com/history-of-deception-pass-bridge/
> 
> If it's a sunny day, the ride on the Port Townsend ferry is a great "mini-cruise" experience.
> 
> ...



Deception Pass is lovely, but they are painting the bridge.  The work is mostly at night but they have machinery parked on both sides of the bridge so parking will be limited and walking across the bridge is limited to one side only.  The 'free' parking on the far side now has a Discover pass required sign in it plus limitations from the painting.  Discover Pass is the day use fee for Washington state parks and they have 2 free days in June; June 8 and 9th.  If you are there on one of those days, continue past the bridge to the light and turn right into the park.  At the 3 way stop, go straight ahead to North Beach.  Find the trail on your right and hike up along the trail that goes underneath the bridge.  It's a beautiful walk.  If you can park in the lot at the far end of the bridge, find the stairs down to the trail on the bridge side of the parking lot.  
The ferry to Port Townsend is a small one and you will want reservations in advance.  You can do this online.  In addition, that ferry is frequently impacted i.e. runs cancelled, by low tides so make sure you check in advance.   It's a beautiful drive, but it also has it's own traffic issues.  Weekends can be stop and go through Oak Harbor and the drive down from Port Townsend is mostly narrow and windy two lane roads.  It will take 2 hours more than going through Seattle.  Seattle traffic just requires some planning.  Leave Vancouver (or better Birch Bay as was suggested earlier to get the border crossing out of the way) around 9am and get through Seattle and down to Olympia by noon and you should miss most of the traffic issues.  

The ferry route is a pretty one and there are plenty of places to stop along the way.  If you go that way, I'd bag St Helens and stay west towards the coast for a prettier drive.  Just watch for the speed traps through Elma/Montesano/Raymond.    

Sue


----------



## ronandjoan (May 11, 2019)

Yes, whidbey island a favored place of ours too and a WA state ferry is also the BEST!!

The Deception Park was built by the CCC... really points out how sturdy  things were built in those days!!!

What dates will you be in Newport?


----------



## dreamin (May 15, 2019)

The day we arrive in BC we'll be picking up my sister in Maple Ridge, BC and crossing into the US at the Sumas border which is supposed to be much quicker than the busier Blaine crossing.  That first day we'll be able to drive as far as Burlington, WA which will allow us more time the next day to enjoy the drive on Whidbey Island.  This will also make it easier for me to judge what time to make the reservation for the ferry.

Joan, we'll be in Newport for 2 nights -  June 9th and 10th.  Unfortunately we'll miss you & Ron.  It would have been fun to meet up as we sure enjoyed the Orlando TUG event.


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2019)

Are you sleeping over in Burlington? Where are you staying?

Depending on when you're leaving BC, keep in mind the drive from the Sumas Border Crossing to Burlington is only about 45-60 minutes. On I-5 the exit numbers are also mile markers. So if you cross at Sumas, and make your way to I-5 at Meridian(?), that's Exit 256. Burlington is at Exit 230. So only 26 miles, and most of it is outside a metro area (after you leave Bellingham.). Even the Blaine Border Crossing by the Peace Arch is Exit 276, so is only 46 miles to Burlington from there.  You may make better time than you think.

Also, from Maple Ridge, the Lynden Crossing might be faster than driving all the way over to Sumas, then back to I-5.  From the Lynden Crossing it's a straight shot down "the Guide" to I-5 at Exit 256.

Also, remember the sun sets much later right now, so you'll have a lot of daylight that day. 

Safe trip!

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (May 15, 2019)

I think Burlington is a good place for the first night.  It has a good selection of decent and inexpensive motels and plenty of restaurant choices.  It always takes longer on the first day than I think so giving yourself some extra time makes a lot of sense.  
If you have time and want to get out for a walk, try Padilla Bay Shore Trail less than 10 miles west.  Take Highway 20 towards Anacortes.   Take a right at Bayview-Edison road (there's a light and the Farmhouse restaurant on the far corner) and drive around 2 corners around the farm fields and look for the small trailhead on your left.  The trail is along an old dike so look for a very small parking area with a gate and a porta-pottie and then a small parking area just past that.  The paved trail follows the slough and then the Bay with benches along the way.  It's very popular and a nice place to stretch your legs after being in the car.  

On the other hand, if you have more time, getting to Oak Harbor for the night gives you time to explore Deception Pass without worrying about catching the ferry.   Oak Harbor can be very congested so allow extra time to get through there.  
Sue


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> On the other hand, if you have more time, getting to Oak Harbor for the night gives you time to explore Deception Pass without worrying about catching the ferry.   Oak Harbor can be very congested so allow extra time to get through there.
> Sue




And Deception Pass Bridge along about sunset in Summer is a great view. 

Dave


----------



## ronandjoan (May 15, 2019)

Oak harbor is on a beach too, a nice walking path. 

Burlington? Not


----------



## yellow2bus (May 18, 2019)

S0 many great suggestions for you. I didn't see any mention of seeing all the whales.  Driving south On 101 before Newport is Depoe Bay, right in the middle of this small town is a easyview point to watch all the whales feeding. They are very close to shore. Last June we saw maybe 30+ whales feeding.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (May 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> On your first day, give this option a bit of thought:
> 
> As you're coming down I-5 from Bellingham, take Exit 230 West, and follow the signs on Highway 20 for Whidbey Island.  Catch the ferry from Coupeville to Port Townsend, (it's only a 30-minute ride - look at https://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/ for sailing times, and so you can decide whether to make a reservation,  you might need one.) Then drive south toward Bremerton, and on 101 then to catch I-5 again at Olympia.  You will save a ton of time, and you can bypass all the Everett, Seattle, and (northbound) Tacoma traffic.  Continue down I-5 and decide if you want to drive up the highway to the Mt. St. Helens Visitor's Center.  That's the Castle Rock exit.  After that, make your way to Seaside by whatever means you'd like, but one suggestion is to cut west on Highway 4 at Longview, and drive across the Astoria Bridge.  You can completely bypass Portland traffic that way.  And Seaside is only a half hour south of Astoria.
> 
> ...



Agree with Dave.  We drove from Edmonds to Canby OR yesterday and it took 6 hrs.  Stopped only for gas and drive thru food.  Left Edmonds just a little after 3pm and it was stop and go til past Olympia.  Driving this route will be much more fun.


----------



## dreamin (May 27, 2019)

Edmonds to Canby is only 212 miles according to googlemaps so it is shocking that it would take you 6 hours!  We arrive in Kelowna, BC around noon and after picking up my sister in Maple Ridge we'll be heading south around 6 pm if everything goes smoothly.  We're taking TUG advice and will be staying in Oak Harbor the first night.  The next day will be the ferry to Port Townsend and the long but what looks like an interesting drive south on 101/I-5 to Seaside.  I'm a bit concerned that we will be on Whidbey Island on the weekend that there is free admission to the state parks.  This usually means more traffic congestion.  We'll definitely be spending a lot of time in the car for this trip but I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 4, 2019)

dreamin said:


> Edmonds to Canby is only 212 miles according to googlemaps so it is shocking that it would take you 6 hours!  We arrive in Kelowna, BC around noon and after picking up my sister in Maple Ridge we'll be heading south around 6 pm if everything goes smoothly.  We're taking TUG advice and will be staying in Oak Harbor the first night.  The next day will be the ferry to Port Townsend and the long but what looks like an interesting drive south on 101/I-5 to Seaside.  I'm a bit concerned that we will be on Whidbey Island on the weekend that there is free admission to the state parks.  This usually means more traffic congestion.  We'll definitely be spending a lot of time in the car for this trip but I'm sure it will be worth it!


That timing on  the I-5 corridor through Western WA is normal.. Seattle traffic is so bad and it does continue through Tacoma and Olympia too. 
     These last two mornings the ferry route from Coupeville to Port Townsend has been cancelled due to low water levels. Hope you are not caught in that .  But I guess they would just make patrons wait


----------



## dreamin (Jun 22, 2019)

We just returned from our road trip and had an amazing time.  Thanks to all who provided recommendations.  We travelled almost 1700 miles and didn't find it difficult at all until the last day when we drove from just south of Bend to the Canadian border, a 10 hour day.  I did all the driving and my sisters navigated.  Our favourite areas were Cannon Beach, Yaquina Head, Newberry Volcanic National Monument, High Desert Museum, and Timberline Lodge.  The tidal pools at Cannon and Yaquina were simply amazing!  The varied scenery throughout the trip was outstanding.  Our least favourite area was Seaside, where we had a disappointing meal at Mo's (l l/2 hour wait at Nonni's!).  We liked historic Astoria and should have over-nighted there instead.  Hood River and the Dalles was less than anticipated but that might be because we didn't spend much time there, opting to make the diversion to Mount Hood.  We really enjoyed the ferry experience to avoid Seattle traffic and thank DaveNW for that suggestion.  There was very little traffic on I-5 south of Olympia.  Snow caused road closures at McKenzie Pass and Crater Lake and trail closures at Cascade Lakes Byway so unfortunately we didn't get to see these areas, nor did we have the time!  Oregon is definitely worth a return trip some day.  Here is a link to my travel blog with photos:  https://findpenguins.com/wheredowegofromhere/trip/sisterhood-washington-oregon


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 22, 2019)

Really glad you enjoyed your trip, and glad I was able to help a bit.  There is so much to see in the Pacific Northwest, including BC, that it's a fine place to vacation.  The best part for you, now that you've done it, is you can do it again, and go back to see more of the places you want to, and skip those you don't care to see again. 

If you want a ferry ride that is even more dramatic, head over to Sydney, BC, and catch the ferry to Friday Harbor, on San Juan Island. The ~90 minute ferry ride through our San Juan Islands back to Anacortes, Washington, is like a mini cruise in itself.  (Or you can do the same trip in the other direction, from Anacortes, and ending up on Vancouver Island.)

Dave


----------

